
File Transfer with SSH, Tee, and Base64 - susam
https://susam.in/blog/file-transfer-with-ssh-tee-and-base64/
======
egtiller
> An SSH gateway provides controlled access to the remote system.

Honest question. Are there any good examples of SSH gateways that can allow
SSH login but prevent SCP? I googled but nothing good came up. Any commercial
product or open source project names that I can search for?

~~~
susam
I am not a security administrator. I am a software developer, so there may be
more examples of it than what I can share. One example of such an SSH gateway
that I am aware of is: Balabit Shell Control Box. For details, see
[http://support-public.cfm.quest.com/46282_scb-guide-
admin.pd...](http://support-public.cfm.quest.com/46282_scb-guide-admin.pdf)
(see section 7.5. Procedure - Creating and editing channel policies and
section 11.2. Supported SSH channel types).

